# Onset of brindle obesity



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

At what age can you tell an A^y brindle will be obese? I know that they can range (at least in my part of the world) from morbidly obese to slightly stout. Does the age at which obesity sets in indicate how severely affected the mouse will be? Do A^y brindles ever NOT get fat?


----------

